# Budgie Hut



## peter.lee29388 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello everyone

I have a few budgies and I want to buy a hut for them which acts as their feeder as well.

Please advise.


----------



## stormysummercloverbudgies (Jun 20, 2021)

Huts are not very good for birds I have heard. It may encourage nesting I think. It also can cause injury.


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Huts can cause mating behaviors in budgies and fighting in a flock of birds. Depending on the material of the hut it could also not be healthy or safe for the bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

You should never use any type of "hut" for budgies. It will encourage nesting as well as promote aggressive and territorial behaviors.

Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her.

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going!

Best wishes 👋


----------

